# Bare RB26 Cylinder head



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Might be in need of a bare cylinder head..must not be damaged 

PM me what you have


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

i have one mate


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

professor matt said:


> i have one mate


Pm me, tried to but it wont let me


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

sent you a pm mate, or drop by to my work, next door to shore wraps and ecotune


----------



## Julien.s (Nov 4, 2016)

There is one in France:



https://www.leboncoin.fr/equipement_auto/1774547307.htm


----------

